# what reel to buy



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a redington redfly2 7wt 9' rod what reel should i get? im kinda new to the sport and i wanna try it out


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

What are you fishing for? Streamer trout, bass, steelhead..


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

Hard to go wrong with a good old Pflueger Medalist. This very basic reel has been catching fish for a long time.


----------



## Ephemeroptera (Oct 19, 2009)

Hard to hurt the Medalists too. After a night float both my buddy and left rods on top of the truck. We stopped as soon as we heard them rattle down the sides.

His Orvis CFO was toast -- bent just enough that it wouldn't work. My Meadalist was dented a bit on the back side. But I still use it.

Mark


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

For smaller fish (trout, bass, panfish), the reel is just a tool to hold your line. It's not until you get into screaming fish (steelies, salmon, saltwater fish) that you need a reel with a good drag. 

I guess what I'm saying is just pick the reel that matches your rod (a reel designed to hold 7wt lines) and your budget, or if you're just getting into steelies, then try an Orvis Battenkill (any of the designs) - all have good, reputable drags and will stop big fish, properly handled (and start out reasonably priced, as far as fly reels go).


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

dur i totally forgot to tell you what i was going for. im a huge steelhead guy, and i always always drift flies either floating with a centerpin or bottom bounce with spin gear. I always loved fly fishing, but with my steelhead addiction i havent had the money to get into fly fishing since i would spend all my money on stealhead fishing hahahahaha. but anyways steelhead and larger browns..i wish there was more info on chuck and duck too hmmm


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

For steel head I would recommend a true large arbor reel, however, a mid arbor would do the trick too. I have the Orvis Battenkill reels. They work great. They usually run promotions...buy reel get extra spool free, buy a reel get a line free, etc etc. Worth watching..

http://www.orvis.com/store/product_...d=758&group_id=768&cat_id=7626&subcat_id=7644

I know they may seem pricey, but for steel and salmon, I was always told to not scrimp on the drag and make sure it's sealed.

Good Luck

Here is a pretty good explanation of C&D. At least that's what I used when I started.
http://www.fishbaldwin.com/StevesExplanation/steves_explanation.cfm


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

This is a pretty good article telling hat to look for -

http://www.flyfishsteelhead.com/stories/reels.htm


----------



## BeanOFish (Jul 28, 2003)

Check out a Ross CLA, good drag system, and not too expensive either.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

i have four different ross reels. they work great an have never had a problem. smallest is a cimarron 2 an the largest is a CLA 6 that on a 14' spey rod.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Lamson conic... best drag for the $.


----------



## Fishnaked2206 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have both large and mid arbor Orvis Battenkills. Mid in the V and large in the IV. Both are awesome reels and I can run either one for salmon or steelhead. I highly recommend them. There is a special running right now buy the reel get Orvis Wonderline free. Check out Nomad Anglers in Okemos. They're the small shop which I get all of my gear from. Anyways www.nomadanglers.com or 517-349-6696 and ask for Brian or Tommy. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## steelhead slayer (Apr 29, 2011)

sage makes a good reel to i have a sage 1806 on a 14 ft 9 wt spey and it works great ...you get what you pay for


----------



## OldBuck (Jan 10, 2011)

You've already seen some very good options presented. There are many good reels out there.

I would say your best choice would depend on your budget. Take into consideration the cost of spare spools, too.

Please post your price range-- that will help in suggesting the best value for you.


----------

